# Dialysis cath in IJ vien in chest



## vanessa10 (Dec 11, 2009)

What cpt and/or asa would you use for a dialysis cath inserted into the IJ vein in the chest????


----------



## AuntJoyce (Dec 11, 2009)

*ASA for Central line via IJ*

00532 would be your ASA code...


----------

